# Creeping charlie--arghhhhhhhh!!!!



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

How do you get rid of this stuff. My lawn is really nice except from where the neighbors creeping charlie is "creeping" over from his side. I dont want it to creep anymore:help:


----------



## Downsea (Apr 12, 2005)

Mike, buy some of the Ortho Weed B Gone. A big jug with the hand sprayer/pump. It does the trick and it's on the label as something that controls creeping charlie. I go around every spring and spray the crap while it's still small. The roots go all over the place.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Mike, when done with yours do a 3 ft swath on his side. Will keep it at bay for a while longer.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

mike the pike said:


> How do you get rid of this stuff. My lawn is really nice except from where the neighbors creeping charlie is "creeping" over from his side. I dont want it to creep anymore:help:


I have the exact same issue, matter of fact the CC is the only thing green besides the dandilions on the other side of the fence. :rant:

I've been using WBG Max with decent results and as Mike mentioned been taking a swipe along the fence on the neighbors side to help control the illegal immigration! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:

*Note: Bag your grass, DO NOT mulch your grass/lawn until you have it under control or it will spread even faster, I can testify to that statement from personal experiance! :sad:


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

It is a tough weed. Try to spray and the next week spray again. Don't increase the solution concentrate by more than 10% in an effort to kill it quicker. You might damage the grass. Spray it weekly till you see the results you want. Also a good way to get rid of wild violets.


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

Have wild violets as well.--ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

I only have a mulching mower----ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


Thanks for the advice ...i'll be spraying wednesday


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> It is a tough weed. Try to spray and the next week spray again. Don't increase the solution concentrate by more than 10% in an effort to kill it quicker. You might damage the grass. Spray it weekly till you see the results you want. Also a good way to get rid of wild violets.



Do this, it will work


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

I was @ home depot today and the scott's rep pointed me in the right direction. Bye Bye charlie


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

so what did he tell you to get? i used some sort of scotts product last year and it worked great. i cant remember what one it was exactly but i just attached it to the hose and sprayed. it did take a few applications though to really wipe it out. i also over seeded to hopefully help choke it out and shade it out. this year a little has come back but nothing like last year.

later, dave


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

Ortho weed b gon

(chickweed,clover,oxalis killer for lawns) also kills creeping charlie,(ground ivy) and other tough weeds


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

I have the stuf too. matter of fact that is all my backyard is. I also used weed be gone out of a pump sprayer. Gotta do it more than onece though. Like 3 times in the first week, then once a week for the next 3.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

mike the pike said:


> Ortho weed b gon
> 
> (chickweed,clover,oxalis killer for lawns) also kills creeping charlie,(ground ivy) and other tough weeds


So tell us the results.


----------



## notmuchtime (Aug 6, 2002)

But the best time to spray it is in the spring when it is flowering and in early October when it (creeping charlie) is sucking everything down into it's roots to overwinter.


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

Well i used the Ortho weed killer a bit more stronger then it said on the label. All i can say is BYE BYE CHARLIE. I had enough left over to create a perimeter around my yard as well (seeing as i came from the neighbors yard.


----------

